# 3rd iui



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello everyone


have just gone through second iui without success (gutted) i have one more try at this but i was wondering if i should have a break for a  month or just keep going? Does it make any difference? 
going to drink lots of guiness this weekend.

love janexx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jane,

Sorry to hear your news.

Can't really offer much advice, but beore we had our 3rd DIUI we had a break for about 2 months, this was because of my miscarriage but the break did us the world of good and we started our 3rd attemp feeling positive and we went on to get a BFP.

I can not say if the break was the reason we got a BFP, but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your 3rd try.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Emma

Thanks for your reply.    
Its encouraging to hear about getting a positive outcome on the third try. still not sure what to do, will have little break at weekend but may go straight ahead with next lot of iui on monday. thinking of having some accupuncture too and get some positive vibes going!

janexx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Jane

Just wanted to let you know It was third time lucky for us with IUI and that was back to back.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do

Nome x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jane,

I guess what the others have said is right if I was you I would crack on. sending you lots         vibes with what ever you decide.

Emma xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jane

i am about to start my 3rd IUI as well, after another BFN in Feb, well got AF before testing date.  I have had break from the 3rd IUI as i have had an arm operation to be honest i thought i would be month recovering but 6 weeks later and I'm feeling better than i ever had, so i am waiting for the clinic to ring today and tell me when to start etc.  It has been nice to have a break to be honest as the 1st and 2nd were back to back really, and i was all over the place, living and breathing IUI and injections, so i would recommend a break even if it's a few weeks, it does make you feel better, well i did and i had an op while waiting, it took my mind off IUI, which has been really hard to do since last November, anyway good luck and what ever you decide I'm sure its the right thing for you xxxxxxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Jane

I failed my 2nd IUI just before xmas and Hubby and I decided we would ask the hospital what was the best thing to do because we felt like a break too. When I rang I was informed that I had no choice but to take a break as they did not want to start any cycles over the christmas period but when I pushed for a bit more info I was told it doesn't really make a difference. With this in mind we decided to wait a bit longer and have only just been basted for the 3rd time.

Hope everything works out for you
x


----------

